# .cshrc for root



## MNIHKLOM (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi,

I have by chance overwritten root's .cshrc with this command `# echo setenv SVNREPOS /var/ftp/pub/svn/repos > ~/.cshrc` but then I did a `# cp /usr/share/skel/dot.cshrc /root/.cshrc` to restore.  The problem is that the root prompt is now a percent sign (%), not a hash sign (#) as usual.

I am using FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE.  I really apologize for my asking but I suffer from this unknown shell. I thank you for any hints and helps.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## fonz (Mar 10, 2013)

MNIHKLOM said:
			
		

> The problem is that the root prompt is now a percent sign (%), not a hash sign (#) as usual.




```
set prompt = "`/bin/hostname -s`# "
```
Not that it matters much, there shouldn't be a whole lot in /root/.cshrc anyway. This is from an 8.0-RELEASE system:

```
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/root/dot.cshrc,v 1.30.10.1.6.1 2010/12/21 17:09:25 kensmith Exp $
#
# .cshrc - csh resource script, read at beginning of execution by each shell
#
# see also csh(1), environ(7).
#

alias h		history 25
alias j		jobs -l
alias la	ls -a
alias lf	ls -FA
alias ll	ls -lA

# A righteous umask
umask 22

set path = (/sbin /bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin /usr/games /usr/local/sbin /usr/local/bin $HOME/bin)

setenv	EDITOR	vi
setenv	PAGER	more
setenv	BLOCKSIZE	K

if ($?prompt) then
	# An interactive shell -- set some stuff up
	set prompt = "`/bin/hostname -s`# "
	set filec
	set history = 100
	set savehist = 100
	set mail = (/var/mail/$USER)
	if ( $?tcsh ) then
		bindkey "^W" backward-delete-word
		bindkey -k up history-search-backward
		bindkey -k down history-search-forward
	endif
endif
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2013)

/usr/src/share/examples/csh/dot.cshrc is fairly complete.

Please don't use that echo method to add to config files, just edit them.


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi,

Many thanks to both of @fonz and @wblock@ indeed for a prompt response and valuable hints.  I am in a process of upgrading to 9-STABLE from sources.  I get 9-STABLE source files by SVN.  I installed subversion from 8.1-RELEASE port trees and that's why the mishap occurred.

About 150 minutes from now, 9-STABLE should be installed.

Once again, many thanks to you for your valuable times.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## kpa (Mar 10, 2013)

There's a neat trick you can do to avoid editing root's .cshrc. Copy .cshrc to .tcshrc and edit that. It works because csh(1) in FreeBSD is actually tcsh(1) and reads .tcshrc instead of .cshrc if one exists.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 10, 2013)

I use the same .cshrc for root and user.  It just does a few things differently based on who runs it.


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi,

9-STABLE is now installed on my old inspiron-1100.  I over estimate the power of my good old inspiron so the actual buildworld time is about 18 hours not 150 minutes as expected.

One thing I have to note here is that mergemaster -p has to be done in multiusermode after `# make buildkernel` immediately and before `# make installkernel` or one shall have error messages complaining about missing user instead .

The root's .cshrc and root's prompt are coming back with the new system installed now.

Thank you all for kind help, hints, assistance and for your valuable time.


With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------

